# 

## szczukot

Witam
Jak sie rozwiazuje problem alarmu w przypadku pobytu ludzi w domu (np noc) ? Mam rozumiec, ze wlacza sie dol a w sypialniach nie ? Czy sa inne rozwiazania ? Co np z duzymi zwierzetami (nawet te czujki co niby je pomijaja czesto sie wlaczaja) ?
Czy da sie zrobic jakas inna metoda bariere wokol domu ? 
Ogolnie przychodza mi na mysl dwa tematy - kontrakton na kazdym oknie/drzwiach lub wiazki lecace po plocie po wszytskich bokach dzialki.
Co na ten temat sadzicie ?

Fantom

----------


## EZS

> jak byłem w wojsku to do takich celów używało się miny przeciwpiechotnej wyskakującej, miała 3 sposoby odpalania, najpopularniejszy to drut rozciągnięty w trawie, jego poruszenie uruchamia zapalnik
> 
> 
> ta mina jest tak skuteczna że od czasów jej wynalezienia 60 lat temu nikt nie zmieniał jej konstrukcji, dodawano tylko kilka modyfikacji, np: amerykanie w Wietnamie wsadzali taką minę w kanister z napalmem, co znacznie potęgowało zasięg rażenia


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## EZS

> Witam
> Jak sie rozwiazuje problem alarmu w przypadku pobytu ludzi w domu (np noc) ? Mam rozumiec, ze wlacza sie dol a w sypialniach nie ? Czy sa inne rozwiazania ? Co np z duzymi zwierzetami (nawet te czujki co niby je pomijaja czesto sie wlaczaja) ?
> Czy da sie zrobic jakas inna metoda bariere wokol domu ? 
> Ogolnie przychodza mi na mysl dwa tematy - kontrakton na kazdym oknie/drzwiach lub wiazki lecace po plocie po wszytskich bokach dzialki.
> Co na ten temat sadzicie ?
> 
> Fantom


jest cały olbrzymi wątek o alarmach. 
Na jego podstawie opracowałam sobie swój system
idź tam. więcej wiedzy nie znajdziesz.

inna sprawa, że jak sobie wymyśliłam system, to wykonawcom tzw szczeki 
opadały, bo zwykle robią masówkę ze sztancy, więc go musiałam zrealizować rączkami małża   :Roll:   Nadmiar wiedzy szkodzi....

http://forum.muratordom.pl/instalacj...cze,t13001.htm

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Witam
> Jak sie rozwiazuje problem alarmu w przypadku pobytu ludzi w domu (np noc) ? Mam rozumiec, ze wlacza sie dol a w sypialniach nie ? Czy sa inne rozwiazania ? Co np z duzymi zwierzetami (nawet te czujki co niby je pomijaja czesto sie wlaczaja) ?
> Czy da sie zrobic jakas inna metoda bariere wokol domu ? 
> Ogolnie przychodza mi na mysl dwa tematy - kontrakton na kazdym oknie/drzwiach lub wiazki lecace po plocie po wszytskich bokach dzialki.
> Co na ten temat sadzicie ?
> 
> Fantom
> ...


Dzieki za info - przegladne ten watek.
Tez nie chce robic typowej alarmowki bo najczesciej mja sie ona wogole z idea alarmu w domu. Najczesciej widze bez sensu czujek nawalonych po kazdym pomieszczeniu. Jak ktos sie wlamie to wazne aby chronic "przejscia" i strefe instalacji cenralki a nie kazdy pokoj i lazienke. Nie slyszalem o zlodziejach,ktorzy wlamali sie do jednego pokoju i nie poszli dalej.
Z drugiej strony nikt alarmu najczesciej np na noc nei wlacza bo nie ma jak  :smile:  Albo zupelnie nieprzemyslane strefy, albo np biegajacy duzy pies po domu (lub chce isc po mleko do lodowki w nocy)i lipa.

Fantom

----------


## Lenart

jest jeszcze trzeci temat : biegajacy naokoło domu piesek z wieeelkimi zębami   :Lol:

----------


## Zonzi

Kontaktrony na drzwiach i oknach plus czujki uderzeniowe tam gdzie trzeba. Do tego ew. czujki ruchu na inną strefę. 

Da sie zyc z takim alarmem. Ilosc falszywych w okresie uczenia sie, ze w nocy okna mozna uchylic a nie otworzyc nie jest duza. Nie ma problemu schodzenia na dol, zwierzat etc. Nie bylbym w stanie pamietac o 3, ze trzeba wylaczyc alarm zeby zejsc na dol. 

pozdro

----------


## MCB

> Dzieki za info - przegladne ten watek.
> Tez nie chce robic typowej alarmowki bo najczesciej mja sie ona wogole z idea alarmu w domu. Najczesciej widze bez sensu czujek nawalonych po kazdym pomieszczeniu. Jak ktos sie wlamie to wazne aby chronic "przejscia" i strefe instalacji cenralki a nie kazdy pokoj i lazienke. Nie slyszalem o zlodziejach,ktorzy wlamali sie do jednego pokoju i nie poszli dalej.
> Z drugiej strony nikt alarmu najczesciej np na noc nei wlacza bo nie ma jak  Albo zupelnie nieprzemyslane strefy, albo np biegajacy duzy pies po domu (lub chce isc po mleko do lodowki w nocy)i lipa.
> 
> Fantom


Celem alarmu powinno być jak najwcześniejsze wykrycie intruza.
Wtedy straty mienia będą najniższe i można się przygotować do odparcia ew. ataku na domowników  :smile:  Np. zadzwonić po pomoc, załączyć oświetlenie w ogrodzie, wyjąc z sejfu broń itd.

Czujka w korytarzu do sypialni zadziała, ale wtedy to będę już miał rozprutą roletę i wyłamane okno. Fanty z salonu też już będą w workach.
Gdy zadziała alarm to złodziej zwieje z łupem, albo co gorzej zdąży jeszcze dać mi w łeb.

Tak więc zalecam alarm obwodowy. Minimum to kontaktrony + czujki inercyjne i zbicia szyb.
Wersje droższe to bariery na zewnątrz (podczerwień, kable[np. panther2000]  itp.)

MCB

----------


## panda

> jak byłem w wojsku ...


A na Allegro nie ma  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Coś podobnego w Gierłoży widziałem. Tylko tamto trochę popsute było...

 pozdrawiam - Juras

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Dzieki za info - przegladne ten watek.
> Tez nie chce robic typowej alarmowki bo najczesciej mja sie ona wogole z idea alarmu w domu. Najczesciej widze bez sensu czujek nawalonych po kazdym pomieszczeniu. Jak ktos sie wlamie to wazne aby chronic "przejscia" i strefe instalacji cenralki a nie kazdy pokoj i lazienke. Nie slyszalem o zlodziejach,ktorzy wlamali sie do jednego pokoju i nie poszli dalej.
> Z drugiej strony nikt alarmu najczesciej np na noc nei wlacza bo nie ma jak  Albo zupelnie nieprzemyslane strefy, albo np biegajacy duzy pies po domu (lub chce isc po mleko do lodowki w nocy)i lipa.
> 
> Fantom
> 
> 
> ...


No i wlasnie nad jakims obwodowym sie zastanawiam.

Przeklejam posta z innego watku (bo jednak tu jest wezszy temat niz tam):

Zaczynam podchodzic do tematu alarmu, i interesuje mnie jedno rozwiazanie : aktywne bariery podczerwieni na zewnatrz. Ma ktos jakas wiedze o tym ? Bo wg mnie super sprawa, chronic caly terena nie pomieszczenia w domu. Chyba same plusy (mozna sie przemieszczac z wlaczonym alarmem) i nie duzo drozej (z tego co widzialem to jedna bariera to jakies 700 zl). Nie chce montowac bariery po scianach tylko na plocie. Mam ladny prostokat 30x30 m.
Mam kilka pytan :
1) Mam rozumiec, ze moga wystarczyc 4 zestawy takiej bariery ?
2) Jakies konkretne polecacie ?
3) Jak to powinno byc zamontowane na plocie ?? Musi wystawac troche powyzej, musi wchodzic lekko wglab ogrodu, czy jak ? Zeby sie nie okazalo, ze ktos np przeskoczy przez plot i przy okazji ominie te wiazki podczerwieni.
4) Czy sa jakies minusy tego typu rozwiazania ? Np jakies przeskakujace kotki lub prosta neutralizacja przez wlamywacza ?

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

A czy w takim razie zamaist takiej aktywnej bariery zrobic pasywna - kurtyne na zewnetrznych scianach z czujek dualnych ?
Jest to chyba lerpsze rozwiazanie, niz czujki zewnetrzne ktore pokrywaja jakis obszar terenu ?

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Ruszam temat dalej.
1) Bariery aktywnej podczerwieni, kable i mikrofalowe odrzucilem. Najfajniejszy jest kabel ale mega drogi. Podczerwien i mikrofale fajne, ale aby zrobic dobra barirere tez sporo kasy a do tego niezby "wizualne" sa takie systemy i maja troche wad.
2) Pozstaly dwa rozwiazania :
a) szeroko omawiany temat kontraktonow + czuki inercyjne/zbicia szyby.
b) obwodowy system oparty na czujkach ruchu zewnetrznych kurtynowych

2a jest szeroko omawiany i ogolnie sa znane jego wady i zalety - nie chcialbym go juz tutaj poruszac.

Chcialbym sie skupic wiec na 2b.
Ponizej wklejam rzut swojego domku. Narysowlaem na nim idee trzech czujek kurtynowych (czarne) i jednego kontraktonu na brame (czerwony). Uzupelnieniem bedzie mala instalacja (mysle ze maks 4 czujki) alarmu wewnetrznego (jako wydzielony obwod "nocny").
Czujki zewnetrzne wlaczalyby tylko alarm cichy.
Wjazd na dzialke (i polnoc) jest od dolu.



1) Czy dobrze przemyslane sa te czujki kurtynowe (np. Curtain) ?
2) Jak zrobic za pomoca tego typu czujek pokrycie wykusza (zielony) ? zrobic od gory rzut z czujki przestrzennej po prostu (np Guard)?
3) Jakie wady i zalety tego rozwiazania widzicie ?
4) Rozumiem, ze czujki kurtynowe praktycznei eliminujac poruszanie sie ptakow czy zwierzat w poblizu domu ? Kat proponowanej czujki to 3 st - dlugosc domu 12m ((garaz 7 m)
5) Co sadzicie o tych czujkach kurtynowych : http://www.janexint.com.pl/materialy...hOut_grupa.pdf 
http://www.sklep.e-system.com.pl/go/_info/?id=1654 
http://www.abaks-system.pl/index.php...ct&prod_id=608
http://www.e-alarmy.pl/download/get.php?id=526
6) Da sie ustawic jakos tak centralke, aby np bardzo duzo wzbudzen czujek zewnetrznych w krotkim odstepie czasu wlaczalo dopiero alarm ? Ze nawet jak ktos stanie przy scianie przez np 5 sek sie nei wlaczy a jak bedzie tam wykrywalo ruch np przez 10 sek to juz sie wlaczy ? intruz raczej zawsze bedzie potzrebowale wiecej czasu przy budynku pomajstrowac, a wyeliminuje to chyba falszywe alarmy typu ptak.
7) Gdzie prawidlowo montuje sie czujnik do otwarcia bramy segmentowej ?

Fantom

----------


## ar***pl

> Ruszam temat dalej.
> 1) Bariery aktywnej podczerwieni, kable i mikrofalowe odrzucilem. Najfajniejszy jest kabel ale mega drogi. Podczerwien i mikrofale fajne, ale aby zrobic dobra barirere tez sporo kasy a do tego niezby "wizualne" sa takie systemy i maja troche wad.
> 2) Pozstaly dwa rozwiazania :
> a) szeroko omawiany temat kontraktonow + czuki inercyjne/zbicia szyby.
> b) obwodowy system oparty na czujkach ruchu zewnetrznych kurtynowych
> 
> 2a jest szeroko omawiany i ogolnie sa znane jego wady i zalety - nie chcialbym go juz tutaj poruszac.
> 
> Chcialbym sie skupic wiec na 2b.
> ...


Z podanych przez ciebie czujek wg mnie godny uwagi jest tylko watchout, ewentualnie jest nowy czujnik dsc bodajże LC 171 , ale z wyszczególnionycg czujek tylko watchout ma antymasking , przy wykuszach zastanowiłbym sie również nad zastosowaniem barier listwowych np satela

----------


## szczukot

Dzieki za info.
W opisie dalem czujki Guard i Curtain. O te dodoatkowe sie dopytuje bo takie znalalzem jeszcze jako kurtyny.

Fantom

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Witam!

Niestety, ale tylko w teorii czujki zewnętrzne (aktywne lub pasywne) wyglądają na super rozwiązanie. W praktyce już tak kolorowo nie jest. Montaż którychkolwiek detektorów zewnętrznych wymaga wiedzy i doświadczenia instalatora. Inaczej murowana klapa   :sad:  
Naprawdę nie wystarczy tylko poczytać jakieś forum i przeczytać instrukcję montażu.

Kilka spraw do przemyślenia:
1. System zewnętrzny z wielu powodów nie może zastąpić systemu wewnętrznego. Jest to po prostu dodatkowy system wczesnej sygnalizacji wejścia intruza. 
2. Każde rozwiązanie systemu zewnętrznego (poza zakopywanymi kablami sensorycznymi) jest narażone na celowe pobudzanie przez intruza (aby zniechęcić do włączania czujek zewnętrznych).
3.Każde rozwiązanie systemu zewnętrznego będzie generować fałszywe alarmy. Jedne rozwiązania będą generowały więcej fałszywych alarmów - inne mniej, ale one zawsze będą i trzeba się z tym pogodzić.
4. Odporniejsze na fałszywe alarmy są kable sensoryczne zakopane w ziemi, ale z racji bardzo wysokiej ceny nie są one stosowane do zabezpieczania domów (koszt od 60 tyś. zł). 
5. Generalnie przy zastosowaniu jakiegokolwiek systemu ochrony zewnętrznej musi być szczelne ogrodzenie - to już połowa sukcesu  :Wink2:  
6. Inwestor powinien przedstawić projektantowi systemu zewnętrznego projekt zagospodarowania chronionego terenu (roślinność, mała architektura ogrodowa, itp.) żeby się później nie okazało, że system zewnętrzny nie sprawdza się lub generuje fałszywe alarmy, bo ogrodnik posadził krzaczek za blisko czujki... 
7. Detektory aktywne (bariery podczerwieni lub mikrofalowe) są dosyć skuteczne, ale prawidłowe wykonanie jest kosztowne. 

Nie ma sensu montowanie bariery podczerwieni na standardowym ogrodzeniu. Jedynie ma to sens na wysokim, pełnym murze.  
Bariery podczerwieni, jeśli mają być montowane blisko parkanu, to tylko w sposób maksymalnie utrudniający ich przeskoczenie (obejście), np. tak:


Jeśli bariery mają być montowane na terenie działki, to najlepiej zamontować je na dwóch wysokościach i zamaskować, np. w takich kolumnach:




lub obudowach z lampą na górze:



Przy zastosowaniu barier mikrofalowych mamy lepiej chroniony teren, ale i większe wymagania systemu (wolne pasy terenu na działce, równe i bez roślinności, w odpowiednich odległościach od ogrodzenia i innych rzeczy. Są to pasy o szerokości od 2 do 10 m, więc wymaga to odpowiednio dużej działki i takiego zagospodarowania terenu, żeby te pasy nie były zasłonięte roślinnością. 





Niestety takie rozwiązania kosztują od kilkunastu tysięcy w górę  :sad: 

Bariery mikrofalowe są jednym z najskuteczniejszych zabezpieczeń terenu i generują mało fałszywych alarmów, ale z racji wymagań montażowych i ceny, są najrzadziej stosowane do zabezpieczenia domów.

Dość skutecznym rozwiązaniem są miniaturowe, listwowe bariery podczerwieni, montowane na elewacji lub we wnękach okiennych i drzwiowych. Narażone są na zasłonięcie przez mokry śnieg (co generuje alarm), ale także koty potrafią wywołać fałszywy alarm. 




Najprostszym, najtańszym (jeśli chodzi o ochronę zewnętrzną) ale i najgorszym rozwiązaniem są pasywne detektory ruchu. Tu mamy do dyspozycji pasywne detektory podczerwieni, pojedyncze (np. Optex LX 402) i podwójne (np. Optex HX 40, VX 402, BX 80, AVC Spider, Crow D&D), detektory dualne (np. Bosch OD 850 DSC LC 151, Maximum Curtain),  i podwójne dualne (Maximum Guard, DSC LC 171, AVC Spider Dual, Rokonet WatchOut). Detektory te mogą posiadać antymasking, czyli próbę wykrywania zasłonięcia (antymasking pasywny realizowany na mikrofali, np. Spider Dual) lub zasłonięcia oraz zamalowania np. sprayem (antymasking aktywny realizowany na podczerwieni, np. Curtain, Guard, WatchOut). 
Część ww detektorów posiada zdolność ignorowania zwierząt, ale wszystkie ww detektory nie radzą sobie z odpornością na ptaki  :sad: 
Zdecydowana większość również nie radzi sobie ze słońcem w upalne dni (nawet mimo dualności z mikrofalą). 
Antymasking w tych czujkach jest bardzo pożyteczny, bo wywołuje alarm przy próbie obejścia czujki przez intruza, ale zimą bywa zmorą (zalepiający czujki śnieg lub szron). 

W Twoim przypadku detektory Curtain będą narażone na fałszywe alarmy powodowane przez ptaki i koty siadające na parapetach. Także słońce może powodować fałszywe alarmy oraz śnieg zalepiający czujki będzie generował alarmy maskingu czujki.
Tak, jak pisałem wyżej, czujki zewnętrzne mogą być dodatkowym źródłem wczesnej sygnalizacji (najlepiej wywołującej krótki prealarm lub tylko cichy alarm z możliwością weryfikacji przez domowników, lokalnej lub zdalnej przez zamontowane kamery i podgląd zdalny przez internet - bez powiadamiania monitoringu). 
Jako główny system polecam jednak wewnętrzny system obwodowy (czujniki kontaktronowe + czujki inercyjne + kilka czujek ruchu i ew. akustyczne czujki zbicia szyby w pomieszczeniach z oknami połaciowymi).

Na koniec uczulam przed montowaniem powszechnie oferowanych przez agencje ochrony czujek Optex VX 402 


Czujka może i nieźle sobie radzi ze zwierzętami i fałszywymi alarmami, ale działa tylko na przypadkowych złodziejaszków - pijaczków. Złodzieje, którzy żyją z włamań do domów (i nie mam tu na myśli nie wiadomo jakich specjalistów)  niestety wiedzą, jak dziecinnie łatwo ominąć te czujki. Sądzę, że każdy, kto przeczyta instrukcję instalacji sam na to wpadnie...

----------

